# Anyone use a Gentle Leader/head halter?



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

*I understand...*

but, unfortunately, have no advice. Denali HATED his gentle leader. It was pointless to even go on walks because he would just stop and roll around to get it off. 

However, I think it completely depends on the dog. I know many people who have said that their dog hated it at first and then got used to it and now it's fine. Give it some time and he might be fine with it, especially since it sounds like you're doing everything right! Good luck!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto used to hate his halti too. I think he still kinda does now but he understands that it means we are going for a walk as opposed to just going out back for a potty break. You just have to take it slowly. When I first started introducing it to Otto he wanted absolutely no part of it. I would just put it on him (no leash attached) and just leave him be for about 5-10 minutes. I would do that every couple of hours. Eventually I would leave it on him to go out for bathroom breaks. He would freak out for a bit but I just kept him calm and praised him when he stopped fussing. Now he is great with it. Sometimes he will still try to get it off but it is only for a second or two and then he is back to walking nicely. When he sees me getting it out, he gets so excited and starts bouncing around. 
You really just need to remember that the halti isn't hurting the dog at all. They just freak out when you put something over their nose because they aren't used to it.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

The first time I put the Halti on Bailey she managed to work it into her mouth and chew through it - took it back saying it was faulty - naughty me! 
Second time she really didn't like it so took it off after a couple of mins. Third time she managed to chew through it again. The thing is, we've not even left the house with it on yet!

Off to buy another one at the weekend - fingers crossed as she is so strong and the pulling can yet beyond a yoke!

I think it will just take a little time for them to get use to it :crossfing


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Bailey said:


> she managed to work it into her mouth and chew through it


Chances are maybe it isn't being put on properly.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I used one for about 4 weeks with Abby to get her over the excessive pulling. Now I'm back to a regular harness. For some reason, it did help her to not pull so much. Or maybe it's the heat and she wouldn't be pulling so much now anyway. I don't know. But anyway, she finally did get somewhat used to the Halti but not completely. She developed a way of stiffening up and jerking her head anyway with it so that's why I just went back to the regular harness.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Bentley has taken me down with an unexpected lunge but the gentle leader, which he dislikes, helped tremendously. It affords so much more control and, after awhile, he gives up and walks quietly. I keep one in the car for when we're in a new environment and keep it on just until Bent's gotten used to it. Another benefit during these nights preceding the Fourth is when Bent's frantically pacing because of exploding fireworks: at the first pop, I put his halter. He HATES it but is distracted trying to get it off, brushing against walls, contorting his body and exhausting himself to sleep. If Charlie isn't downright balking and refusing to budge, then hopefully he'll eventually associate the halter with fun stuff like going for walks. As to the sulks, wow, are they good at guilt!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, they HATE the gentle leader but they work. The other advantage over other kinds of 'control collars' is that you can wean them off the gentle leaders fairly easily because they are so light weight. 

I used a gentle leader with Brandy, and she got to where she'd run the other way rather than allow me to put it on her to take her for a walk. But I persisted. After 2-3 weeks, I would reach down periodically and flip off the strap that was over her nose. If she tugged, I put it back up. 

After a week of that, I tried her just with her regular collar. She wasn't perfect but she was so much better! And she was thrilled to be trusted without the gentle leader.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> Chances are maybe it isn't being put on properly.


I thought that at first but checked and rechecked the instructions and yeah, it is on properly - Bailey thinks she has hands and uses them as much as possible!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Well thanks guys! At least I know I'm not the only one!! I was beginning to think he was just crazy (which he probably is) or that I was screwing something up bigtime! I'll keep at it, it really has only been a week I guess. Also, we took a few big steps backwards last night when my husband tried to put it on him but gave up after Charlie started throwing his temper tantrum. Charlie got to go on his walk with his flat collar and learned "if i fight enough, they will give up". I could have used the GL on my husband after I found out!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

If you can just keep at it I promise you that one day your dog will look this calm and happy wearing it one day.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

are you using the wider band (3/4 inc) halter? I've got the thinner banded one right now, and it's leaving a mark on his snout. I thought I should check out the wide band.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I think 3/4" sounds about right. I started him off with the same brand but smaller size when he was younger.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly ate her Halti......didn't


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Oops (pressed enter) 

didn't last two weeks!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> After a week of that, I tried her just with her regular collar. She wasn't perfect but she was so much better! And she was thrilled to be trusted without the gentle leader.


Wow. I had Otto out for hours when we went to Woofstock. Once he was walking very nicely I figured he was tired and had all the pull powers sucked out of him but sure enough once I took that thing off, he was pulling me all over the place. I think he is gonna be using it for quite sometime.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Most likely its going to be your husband who is going to pay......Dogs ...like children....know who they can push and who they can't.

edit: Wow so many posts flew in before I hit the enter. Sashac I was talking about your husband giving in to Charlie.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

lucky's mom - that is so true! Turned out that Charlie fought me quite a bit after my husband gave in to him, but settled right back in. Not so when my husband took him for another walk with the GL - he really went ballistic with him. We are a good case study for why you shouldn't get a dog unless EVERYONE in the family is on board; my husband never wanted a dog, never owned one, etc and even though he LOVES charlie now (total 180), he just knows nothing about dogs and just isn't very good at being a leader among them. I do all the training, which would be okay, except this kind of training, everyone has to be on board and participating CORRECTLY! Oh well!

Charlie was better with the GL today - we went on a trail walk and he went crazy only (ONLY!) twice, both times because a fat squirrel ran directly across our paths - the second time, there was a whole family of squirrels crossing! I can understand it was too much for a retriever.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

I had no luck with the halti. Barkley hated it. Ok, he didn't pull me forward, but he pulled me back.
Besides, I got so upset because some jerk at the park said "why are you chocking him with that?" :redhot: I wanted to choke him instead.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

We have used one just a few times, it does give better control, you have to get use to also, you have to pull up and forward instead of back, I appreciate it when I take her to the nursing home but people do not understand and some think it is mean until I explain it is really easier on her, some people think she has a muzzle on, do you guys get these reactions?


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I haven't got the muzzle/choking comment yet, but I don't care, that is just the kind of reaction I need. Because Charlie has so many issues, I'd prefer no one come up to him, especially eager parents with their children, so I am hoping the look of the GL helps with that. 

I'm actually thinking I might get a vest for him that says "Dog in Training" or something to keep people from coming up to him. Besides, he is in special training.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've been asked if it's a muzzle, and I simply explain that it gives me more control. As I was walking Brandy yesterday, I considered that another way I now have more control over her without the gentle leader is that I don't give her much lead. 

I keep the leash slack, but I hold it about 2-1/2 feet from her collar. I also pay close attention to my posture: stand straight, shoulder back, and walk with purpose! It's really helped with Brandy.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

sashac said:


> I haven't got the muzzle/choking comment yet, but I don't care, that is just the kind of reaction I need. Because Charlie has so many issues, I'd prefer no one come up to him, especially eager parents with their children, so I am hoping the look of the GL helps with that.
> I'm actually thinking I might get a vest for him that says "Dog in Training" or something to keep people from coming up to him. Besides, he is in special training.


I have had a few people make stupid comments about how he must be vicious because he has a muzzle on. I just explain that it is much easier to control a horse by its face than its neck, and with large dogs it is much the same.
I would also like to get one of those vests for Otto. Just so I can take him everywhere I go.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nope, I tryed one of those on Telly when I had him and he fought it like crazy, it was fairly obvious he hated it and it wasn't going to work for me and him. I then tryed him in his pinch and he started jumping up and down and once put on it worked great.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness*

Hi Everyone.

Just thought I would add my 2 cents.

Daisy and I worked with the GL for all of last summer. She absolutely despised it. As soon as she saw it come out, she threw a fit. Once I got it on her, she did nothing but try to paw it off. I tried adjusting and readjusting it...no luck. Vierka and I took the dogs to the beach one day and she showed me how to fit it properly. It worked for that afternoon, probably because Daisy was tired. The next time I went to put it on her, she wanted no part of it. I was losing my resolve and wasn't sure what I was going to do since she pulled like crazy without anything. 

Then I found my miracle. Gentle Leader also makes a harness that goes across the shoulders (it's called the Easy Walk Harness). Instead of the D-ring being on the back in between the shoulder blades, it rests on the chest. When she pulls, the D-ring slides to the side she's pulling on and turns her around. It's kinda hard to explain, but here's a weblink, if you're interested in this... http://www.premier.com/pages.cfm?ID=75

All I can say is this that it's too bad I didn't find this a year ago. She no longer pulls when she has it on or when she's just on leash without it. Our walks are so much better now...I don't lose my temper and my back feels so much better! :dblthumb2 

Just thought I would share.

Hope everyone's having a great summer,
Bonni


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

My friend has one of those for her doberman.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I had Charlie on the Easy Walk harness first, and it did give me some more control over him than a regular collar or a choke chain, but not enough. He could still use his 90 lbs in just the right way to take over. 

I've been using the GL now for about 3 weeks and Charlie has given in!! Well, he'll still rub his face on the floor once in a while, or try to pull it off if he sees a squirrel he wants to chase, but for the most part he takes it well. AND it has made a world of a difference on our walks - he is calmer, stays by my side and pulls very little. If he does pull, I just have to tug on the lead so that his face turns towards me and he has no choice but to look at me and stop pulling! It's great so far!


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I use both...the Easy Walk Harness and the Gentle Leader. JT is doing well on both of them. I switch it up so he never knows what is coming. On nights that he is being extra good I let him on a regular collar and he doesn't seem to pull at all.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I just wanted to mention a caution on the use of the Gentle Leader harness. For some dogs these may work out ok, but for others they have caused some problems. One noted problem has been the dogs have been flipped back on there backs do to the front ring on the harness. If I had used one of those on Kode the day that dog ran in at him and the fight broke out and both were up on hind legs I could not have moved him back do to that front ring, if I had tryed that it would have caused a flip on him. I just wanted to mention this do too what I have seen and read on them and make you all aware of it.

Just be careful of there use!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

I use the GL when I am taking both large dogs out at the same time. Both large dogs have started to sit still when I put on their GL's, they used to turn their heads to avoid it but I think they've had enough positive experiences of walks to realize it means FUN! The GL gives me more peace of mind than a collar alone when I have the lab mix, she used to be dog-aggressive on the leash so I was afraid to take her out unless she had that GL on her. I still haven't walked her without it. The golden is now walking without it if she is the only dog I'm taking. Both of them do rub their noses on my legs or try to paw at the GL initially, they settle down after the first block or two (the Golden rubs her nose on me even with a collar/leash, I think she just likes to snuggle? Reassure herself I'm there? dunno)

I think it can be a great training tool, it lets them know who is in charge, and if your dog doesn't mind wearing it and you feel more comfortable with using it, it certainly doesn't hurt to use it every time. I have "weaned" off the Golden, and hopefully with time I will wean off the lab too because ideally I would like to be able to just snap on a regular leash for both of them without fearing them dragging me after a cat, squirrel, or dog. I'm taking my time, trying to work with them together and individually.


----------



## Samson's Biggest Fan (Feb 20, 2006)

My Samson does the same thing while on the halti. He walks really well when wearing it but I only have him wearing it when we are walking. I am going to stick with it and see if he gets over the rolling around on other peoples lawns while we walk and I will think of you as he does and know I am not alone...

Let me know if it gets better and I will do the same...

Good Luck!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bought third Halti for Bailey as managed to chew through the other two - don't know how, but anyway today we actually managed our first 40 minute walk with it on - I was so thrilled with her. It took about 10 minutes for her to stop wriggling around but we then had a good 30 minutes walk with no pulling.

Persistence that's all I can say!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey! That's wonderful - congratulations!! Charlie has been doing much better on it also - he pulls MUCH less on it, and even when he does, it's easier for me to get him back in check (without my arm popping out of its socket). Occassionally, when I first put it on, he'll rub his face on his bed before walking out the door, but whatever, he can get one good rub in. It does look irritating. Yesterday though, we were hiking and there was a big old goose in the brush right next to us, who for some reason was really trying to provoke Charlie - he just wouldn't fly away, he'd just flap his wings relaly hard and kick up dust. Charlie went NUTS. He wanted that goose so badly and started yanking his head every which way - you could just feel the frustration in him about the head halter - for a second I thought he was just going to yank his head off! But eventually he calmed down. I felt bad for him, but thankful for the halter. If it had been a regular collar (or any other type) I would have been left in the dust, or dragged down after the goose.


----------

